# GIK Rec Rm. recomendation.



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

http://[URL=http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/JOHN86GT/media/recrm007_zps48a32b64.jpg.html][/URL] 


http://[URL=http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/JOHN86GT/media/recrm001_zps2621e6a7.jpg.html][/URL]



Looking for idea's to improve rec rm.



Room is 17' 10" x 34 '
Height 7' 9"
Listening position 11' ( from front wall )

Front wall width to door 14' 5 "

Front speakers 9' from LP and 9' apart

It is a very live room ... 



I could fit a panel horizontal under the left window but not vertical . (maybe another in front of window if I were to put a shade up )

I may paint the front wall dark brown (coffee ) to match current 244's .

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi John

Sorry - not understanding the room. You said 14' wide to the door? So it's on the front wall in the corner essentially?

What is the rest of the room like? Can it sit at the other end to avoid the door?

Maybe a sketch and/or some pictures would help.

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can email them to me directly or shoot me a link on an upload service.

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

email sent, was able to put up a few pics :duh:


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Thoughts ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

don't think i got your email - please resend.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

The email just had the two pictures I put in the post.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Got it. Looks like the only places we can really effectively do more would be a couple horizontal panels on the side wall as you mentioned and maybe a bit more on the front wall to help further with surround reflections. I'm quite sure the room could use more bass control but corners are kind of already taken up


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

If I put 3 224's on the ceiling and 2 224's on the side walls would that be a big improvement ?

On bass traps , how effective are the soffit traps when not all the way in a corner ? One behind each front speaker ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Anything will help tame the decay times. I think the side walls are most important and available right now. 244's would be great. 242's at the ceiling reflections, absolutely.

Soffits, they'll still help but can't be as effective as they are in the corners. Remember though that they or the Tri Traps can be laid horizontally along the wall/floor junction also.

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

bpape said:


> Anything will help tame the decay times. I think the side walls are most important and available right now. 244's would be great. 242's at the ceiling reflections, absolutely.
> 
> Soffits, they'll still help but can't be as effective as they are in the corners. Remember though that they or the Tri Traps can be laid horizontally along the wall/floor junction also.
> 
> Bryan


I received the white samples you sent , thanks ! 

I'm going to order 3 242's for the ceiling and because of ceiling height will want mount them close to ceiling. 

Do you have a link to show best method ?

I will order 3 244's and put two on the right wall and one on the left . I bought 703 ? years ago from 

sensiblesoundsolutions.com and will make a DIY panel to fit inside the left window. 

I will add more bass traps to front wall and tackle the back of the room later.

Thanks for the info !!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Best way to hang tight from the ceiling is to just use 4 hooks in the ceiling directly to the eyes in the rear of the panel.


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

How is the sound in the back of the room? Or does it not matter too much with no one back there when playing stuff. It looked pretty lively and thought that might use some wooden diffusors or such.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What would happen in the rear would depend on if there are any cancellations coming off that wall in the low end. If so, then thicker absorption would be ideal. If not, then you can maybe use diffusion.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

yluko said:


> How is the sound in the back of the room? Or does it not matter too much with no one back there when playing stuff. It looked pretty lively and thought that might use some wooden diffusors or such.


Right now the whole room is a "mess"

I ordered 3 242's for the ceiling over seating area .

When I figure out the color , I will be ordering 244's for side walls at first reflection points . 

I'm starting at the front at working my way back :bigsmile:

Because my sub (JTR orbit shifter ) is in the front left , there is a ton of "boom" behind the bar .


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

I figured bass might congregate there. I have seen full circle type bass traps that don't even really look like them you could throw in the corner that might look nice and grab some of that buildup.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I ordered a "few " samples of the GOM Anchorage fabric. That stuff is really nice !

What is the upcharge per panel to use the anchorage fabric ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It varies from $15-$30 per unit pending which product it is. Plus there is a one time $20 charge since it's not something we stock. Shipping and per yard pricing to us is not as good when not buying a full bolt.

Just understand it is not suitable for putting in front of a speaker. You'd want to go to the FR701 series for that purpose.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

bpape said:


> Just understand it is not suitable for putting in front of a speaker. You'd want to go to the FR701 series for that purpose.


What do you mean by in front of a speaker ? First reflection points ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry. I meant literally in front of it - like for a false wall, grilles in columns with speakers behind, etc.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Then I'm ok , thanks !


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]]

*UPDATE 
*
2 244's under window and two 244's on right.
3 242's "in a cloud" 

Things sound a LOT better !

The new panels seem to be built better than the 4 older 244's on front wall and front sides . I don't like hanging them with picture wire , they distort from the weight of the panel. 

*Is there a better way to hang them or should I try and place metal strapping behind them to stiffen them up ? 

The "cloud " is 1 3/4 " from the ceiling . I'm going to try and get it closer to an inch. Would it help to add 2" of 703 to the top ? 

*


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with the 703. 

The panels should not be distorting when hung. If you prefer something else, you could use Z clips.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

bpape said:


> I wouldn't bother with the 703.
> The panels should not be distorting when hung. If you prefer something else, you could use Z clips.


Why would you not bother on the 703? If I left a 1 1/2 " gap from the ceiling , wouldn't they be similar to a 244 or are 244's over kill on the ceiling? 

They bow in and the fabric does not look as tight . I may try what you suggested or "d-ring " hooks . 

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You asked, I gave my opinion. For the cost. You could add an inch I guess to fill the gap. Not sure how much it will really help to trade 1" of 703 for 3/4" less spacing. Probably about a wash.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I was actually thinking 2 inch 703 since I already own it. If I cut it a little short around the edge of the "cloud " you would not notice it . It still could have a 1 1/2 " gap (or more ) to the ceiling ?

The d- clips work great . (one on each side an inch from top)

Thanks :T


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Bpape , 

Does your opinion change going to 2 inch ?

What should be my next move ? Replace 244 's behind front speakers with monster bass traps or put monster bass traps on the front corner side walls were the 244's are ? I could do both down the road .

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

2" would be a definite benefit. 

Not sure going from 244 to Monster behind the speakers will give you any gains in frequency response though it would add additional LF decay time control down to around 70hz.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Revisiting an old thread 

Painted the front wall to match brown 244's .

Will be painting side walls to match side 244's . 

The room sounds pretty good but ...

*Would it be a big improvement if I doubled the size of the "acoustic cloud " ? ( It has 3 242's with added 2" of 703 . 1 3/4" gap to ceiling. ) 

The 244's on front wall are double stacked , does that do anything to help lower bass trapping ? (can't stack 2 high due to ceiling height)

should I add two more 244's on side walls between the other two , spreading them out a little.

So far the acoustic cloud has made the most improvement !
*


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry - been absolutely swamped.

Would it be a big improvement if I doubled the size of the "acoustic cloud " ? ( It has 3 242's with added 2" of 703 . 1 3/4" gap to ceiling. )
**** As long as it is catching all reflections from the LCR to all seats, it's big enough

The 244's on front wall are double stacked , does that do anything to help lower bass trapping ? (can't stack 2 high due to ceiling height)
**** Going double thick will extend lower frequency response. BTW, we can make you custom sized ones to fit.

should I add two more 244's on side walls between the other two , spreading them out a little.
**** First, get them up off the floor a couple of feet and into the reflection zone. At this point they're not doing anything to help with early reflections.

So far the acoustic cloud has made the most improvement !


----------

